# sigma alarm HELP!



## olpoll (Dec 23, 2009)

hello there,
ive only had my motorhome a few weeks so im just getting used to it
today for some reason the alarm went off!
nothing set it off as i was looking out the window at the van at the time,
the warning bleeps just started for no reason then the full alarm went off?
now when i try to arm it the same happens i get the bleeps for about 10 seconds then the alarm goes off,
ive tried the trouble shooting section in the manual but nothing helped
the alarm is a SIGMA: M30  

thanks for any help Andrew


----------



## wusiwug (Dec 24, 2009)

*sigma*

Hi Andrew......Have you tried re-entering the 4 diget code into the key pad
Is the key fob the 1 or2 button type ?  is there something moving inside ie fan heater setting off sencers........if all else fails  ring Tony Hayes at Scorpion alarms  (sigma)  I'm sure he will be able to help 
Merry Cristmas.....  Ray


----------



## wusiwug (Dec 24, 2009)

*Missing H*

Hi thought I'd better send a H to replace the missing one from Christmas 
Merry Christmas    Ray


----------



## olpoll (Dec 24, 2009)

wusiwug said:


> Hi Andrew......Have you tried re-entering the 4 diget code into the key pad
> Is the key fob the 1 or2 button type ?  is there something moving inside ie fan heater setting off sencers........if all else fails  ring Tony Hayes at Scorpion alarms  (sigma)  I'm sure he will be able to help
> Merry Cristmas.....  Ray


its the one button type if all else fails ill try tony at sigma

thanks and all the best Andrew


----------



## Davesport (Dec 25, 2009)

If the alarm's beeping after it's been armed it's possible one of your doors/hatches/bonnet is open or the one of the switches is defective/or disconnected.

Check your users manual, I think there's a way of deleting these switches as you arm the system. This might help you eliminate this as a cause.

D.


----------



## olpoll (Dec 26, 2009)

Davesport said:


> If the alarm's beeping after it's been armed it's possible one of your doors/hatches/bonnet is open or the one of the switches is defective/or disconnected.
> 
> Check your users manual, I think there's a way of deleting these switches as you arm the system. This might help you eliminate this as a cause.
> 
> D.


thanks Dave,
ive identified the problem as you said its a faulty switch somewhere?
using a different program im still able to arm the alarm. after Christmas ill ring sigma and find out who and were i need to fix the problem

thanks again Andrew


----------



## the happy campers (Dec 28, 2009)

hi i have a sigma alarm on my motor home and i had the same problem check the back up battery in the siren i replaced mine it is a pp3 9 volt rechargable type now problem fixed    Dave Booth


----------



## gary a (Dec 28, 2009)

*alarm prob*

faulty bonnet switch just disconnect to see if it cures warning fitted hundreds off all makes off alarms ,it will be easy sorted


----------



## olpoll (Dec 29, 2009)

gary a said:


> faulty bonnet switch just disconnect to see if it cures warning fitted hundreds off all makes off alarms ,it will be easy sorted


thanks gary were and how do i disconect the bonnet switch


----------



## olpoll (Dec 29, 2009)

the happy campers said:


> hi i have a sigma alarm on my motor home and i had the same problem check the back up battery in the siren i replaced mine it is a pp3 9 volt rechargable type now problem fixed    Dave Booth


thanks dave ill give this a go


----------



## olpoll (Dec 29, 2009)

olpoll said:


> thanks gary were and how do i disconect the bonnet switch


found the switch under the rubber seal on the left hand side disconnected it made no difference......back to the old drawing board!


----------



## poonamt93 (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you changed/checked the batteries in the key fob. If it has a built in immobiliser then disconnecting it from the battery will render the car inoperative. If its not the batteries then its best to get it looked at by an Auto Electrician.


----------

